

Google Web Server (GWS) runs 13% of all active sites? - shrike
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/01/29/google_web_server/

======
shrike
I assume this is due to Blogger?

Link to the NetCraft report -
[http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2010/01/07/january_2010_we...](http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2010/01/07/january_2010_web_server_survey.html)

How the stats are calculated - <http://news.netcraft.com/active-sites.html>

